# Como configurar el hyperterminal para comunicacion serial?



## xgmr (Ago 20, 2009)

sucede que quiero mandar información por medio del puerto serie de mi compu al microconotrolador , uso la conexion max232 todo bien, pero al momento de abrir hypertermnal todo se viene abajo, es que no se como configurarlo ya que no puedo escirbir nada, ni probar mandar y recibir datos al mismo tiempo, haber si alguien me pasas como se debe configurar, gracias,

mi programa usa 4mhx de cristal y 9600baudios


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 20, 2009)

Yo siempre lo configuro asi:

Baudios: 9600
Bit de datos: 8
Paridad: ninguno
Bits de parada: 1
Control de flujo; ninguno


----------



## xgmr (Ago 22, 2009)

si pero despues como hacer para enviar los datos, en mi programa yo hago un menu que debe aparecer en el hyperterminal, pero no me aparece nada, creo que hay q cargar un archivo o algo asi?


----------

